# [OOC] A Little Night Music



## Citizen Mane (Dec 29, 2003)

*Edit*: The current players are Douane, rangerjohn, johnsemlak, Jarval, GnomeWorks, Keia, Shoggoth, and Uriel.

*Edit* (2/8/2004): The IC thread is here.

This is a recruiting thread for a D&D 3.5 game set in my homebrew (see my signature and its links to my Life's Bazaar game for some information on my world).  Currently I'm looking for seven players and at least two alternates.  I am holding slots for the following folks and one of my RL players:

1. Douane
2. johnsemlak
3. rangerjohn

GnomeWorks, Jarval, and Verbatim have expressed interest, so they will have first crack at the remaining three active slots.  I will take as many alternates as are willing to volunteer.  I've had four alternates enter into my Life's Bazaar game, so you'd probably get a chance to play.

There are a few differences between this game and the other, so, in the interest of being up front about it, here're the major changes:

1. The following races are *not* available: halflings, gnomes, half-orcs. I have three homebrew races that will be available.
2. Technologically, the world is slightly more advanced than the default D&D world.  Guns (flintlock pistols--think swashbuckling and pirates for the appropriate level) and grandfather clocks are common, and people have begun working on all kinds of inventions (steam power, the printing press, etc.).
3. Psionics are common, but are *different* than magic.

I'll post more character generation in the next post.

Best,
Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 29, 2003)

Great.  

Character generation information in the next post...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 29, 2003)

*Character Generation*
* Use the standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8) to develop characters.
* Available races: Dwarf (Mountain, Swamp*), Elf (Northern), Half-elf, Hobgoblin*, Human,  Kobold (Canis*). Asterisked races are homebrewed.  The Northern Elf is the PHB Elf renamed and with a tendency towards Lawful alignments.
* Available classes: all, plus the marshal, psion, and psychic warrior.  The party *must* contain at least one fighter class (ftr, brb, rgr, pal), one divine caster (clr, drd), one arcane caster (wiz, sor), a psionic class (psi, psyw) and a rogue.  The other two slots are wild cards.
* PHB deities.
* Characters start at first level, with max hp and max starting gold.
* All players receive 4 skill points at first level to put into a Craft or Profession skill and 2 skill points to put into a knowledge skill, representing their education and life work up to this point.
* Intimidate is based on Str or Cha, depending on the situation and the use.
* We will be using *Mindscapes*'s psionic combat system.

*Background*
* Maps of the Northern Reach, where the campaign takes place, can be found here and here (large).
* The campaign will be taking place in Tharokas, the capital of the Elven empire and the largest city in the North.  All PCs should have some reason to be present at a concert given by Calan Mintwhistle, a human composer and harpsichordist from lands far south of the Reach.  Starting gold could be spent on a ticket, at the price of 25 gp.  Characters native to Tharokas likely will have or will have borrowed appropriate clothing for the concert.  Other characters may or may not depending on the reason for their presence at the concert.
* All characters should identify *one* item of importance to them, *two* people important to them, and *two* places important to them.  I'll have more information on the world and its races in the next post.  In the meantime, be creative and we'll see where we get.  We can always work new places and peoples into the campaign if need be (save halflings, gnomes, and half-orcs).

*Books in Play*
PHB, DMG, MM, MM II, PsiHB, MotP
_from Malhavoc_: everything except *Anger of Angels* and books specific to *Arcana Unearthed*

This should cover it for now; let me know if you have questions.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 29, 2003)

*Notes on Races*

*Dwarves, Hill, Swamp, and Mountain* — (1) No one's really sure, with the occupation of the Broken Lands by a host of undead and other fell creatures, if there're any hill dwarf settlements left. Typical thinking is that all the hill dwarves still alive are now swamp dwarves. (2) Mountain dwarves live under the great mountains of the Caerrhenians and rarely interact with surface races. Largely in decline according to visitors to their kingdoms. (3) Swamp dwarves hold most of the Great Western Swamp and are descended from the old hill dwarf tribes. Considered the best guides through the swamp and their swamprunning boats are the best available.

*Elves, Northern* — Imperialists. Control most trade and have a hand in almost all major political events in the reach. May have colonies in the Southern Lands. *Half-elves* are exceedingly rare. Rumors of different elven subraces in the Reach are appearing right now, but no one seems to agree what these subraces are/look like as the accounts are so wildly inconsistent.  _Somewhat reminiscent of the English in the mid to late Victorian period._

*Hobgoblins* — Live in the walls of the Chasm, a canyon northwest of the city and south of the Broken Lands.  Noble warriors with a highly developed culture. Extremely deadly in combat.  _In my mind, the hobgoblins are a combination of feudal Japan, ancient Rome, and the Aiel in Robert Jordan's *Wheel of Time*._

*Humans* — Hold few settlements in the Reach. Adaptable, if nothing else. Not fond of the elves at all.

*Kobolds, Canis* — Most social of the races. Adaptable as much as humans. Often work with the elves and humans and used sometimes as diplomats between the two races.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2003)

How do you feel about the marshall from the Miniatures Handbook?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi, *Uriel*.    I don't have the Miniatures Handbook, so I'd rather not use the class.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's the group so far:
* Douane
* johnsemlak
* rangerjohn
* Gnomeworks
* Uriel
(* Jarval)
(* Verbatim)
(* Held by DM)

Yes, that's eight slots.  I feel like prompt responses should be rewarded, so Uriel's in unless the lack of the Marshall class is a deal breaker.  

I'll take alternates if anyone's up for being one.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2003)

What positions have been filled in your roster so far?
I can/could make anything and be happy with it,really.
I just wanted to give the Marshall a try.
The Hobgoblins look cool, as the Hobs in my HB Campaign are very close, even having paladin as their favored class...wierd how these things turn out.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 29, 2003)

CHecking in once again.

I'll probably take a Ranger class.  I'll have my character ASAP.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 29, 2003)

*Uriel*: It appears that we might have a ranger.    Everything else is wide open.

*johnsemlak*: Sounds fine. 

Best,
Nick


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm definately in, if the offer is still there. As soon as I get off of work, I'll get to work on the char. Will take a Canis or dwarven priest if that sounds agreeable to everyone.

V


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's the basics of my character.  I'll work on the background.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1289103#post1289103


One question--can you tell me any favored enemies I should not choose, if possible?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Uriel*: It appears that we might have a ranger.    Everything else is wide open.
> 
> *johnsemlak*: Sounds fine.
> 
> ...




Ack, the Hobs take a CHA hit..so much for Paladin.
I'd even rather have an Int neg, as the well-meaning but not-the-brightest Hobgoblin Paladin would be a cool character.
Let me have a look. I might make a fighter now.

-Ron


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 30, 2003)

IIRC, the Marshal was posted somewhere on WotC's site not too long ago... 

Hmm... I just had an idea...

KL - do you allow paladins to multiclass?  I'm thinking along the lines of a dwarven paladin/abjurer heading for defender.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> IIRC, the Marshal was posted somewhere on WotC's site not too long ago...
> 
> Hmm... I just had an idea...
> 
> KL - do you allow paladins to multiclass?  I'm thinking along the lines of a dwarven paladin/abjurer heading for defender.




I just looked and i saw the Warhulk, but not the Marshall...Drats.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 30, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I just looked and i saw the Warhulk, but not the Marshall...Drats.




It's out there.  At least, it was...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 30, 2003)

Linkage for the Marshal...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Linkage for the Marshal...




Thanks, although I'm not sure if KL wants them included.
they are an official WotC Class, though 

I was thinking Marshall/Paladin would be a great combo.
Tri-Cornered Hat, nifty badge, plays the violin (Ok, so that's just a personnal thing...).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2003)

*johnsemlak*: Looks fine so far.  As for the favored enemy, humanoid (orc) would be a poor choice.  Aberration, any outsider type, humanoid (gnoll), humanoid (reptilian), and undead would all be appropriate (as would animal, plant, monstrous humanoid, and vermin).

*GnomeWorks*: I'll allow paladins to multiclass freely.  Monks, too.  Thanks for the link to the Marshal class.

*Uriel*: I'll allow the Marshal class now that I've seen it.   I should be clear that I'm more than willing to look at stuff on the WotC site (meaning that if a psionic PC wants to use stuff from the Mind's Eye, point me to what you want to use and I'll be happy to look it over).

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2003)

*Verbatim*: You're in.  Your post got lost in the mix for a second.

As for party, this is what we're looking at right now:

(1) Warrior: Roland the Woodsman (johnsemlak)
(2) Divine: *(Cleric?, Verbatim)*
(3) Arcane:
(4) Rogue:
(5) Psionic:
(6) Wildcard: (Marshal/Paladin, Uriel)
(7) Wildcard: (Paladin/Abjurer, Gnomeworks)
(8) Wildcard: *(Fighter?, Verbatim)*

Douane said he'd be away from his PC for a little while, but that's fine.  rangerjohn is probably out there somewhere.  Hopefully Jarval will see this soon.  I'm still waiting for my RL friend's response, too.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool beans.
Thanks for looking at the Class.
Honestly, I don't know how they stack up, except en masse, as  recently ran several along with troops against my PCs, and they did well.

How do you feel about multi-classing paladins, btw?

I think I'll go Elf Marshall (LN,CG or NG), though I was wondering since GW mentioned the Paladin/other thing.

Big coat,tri-cornered hat and pistols here I come!
Ok, pistols will be a bit much at 1st level, but still.

Question:If the tech level is slightly higher, are pistols Exotic Weapons still, or merely Martial.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks KL...I would have posted something tonight, but both my boys are sick right now, and they just went to sleep. One is 5 and the other is 2 if that helps explain why "Dad" couldn't get to the PC.

After I unwind some, I will take a look at the books and see what I can get out of this tired head of mine. I was thinking about going away from a "serious" priest, and instead go for a fairly Tuck-ish friar priest.

Anyone have any ideas for that one diety wise?

V


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2003)

*Uriel*: As I told GnomeWorks, paladins can multiclass freely.  I'm going to say that pistols are still an exotic weapon.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2003)

*Verbatim*: No beef.  Take your time and do what you need to.  We'll be here.    For a Tuckish friar type, Kord, Fharlanghn, Garl Glittergold (I'll keep him as a human god of invention and creativity), and maybe even Pelor would make sense in my opinion.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Uriel*: As I told GnomeWorks, paladins can multiclass freely.  I'm going to say that pistols are still an exotic weapon.
> 
> Best,
> Nick




Cool, maybe I'll take Existol if I make Level 3 (hoping an Ogre or some such doesn't eat me), since a Marshall doesn't have the +1 BaB at Level 1 to take it.

OK, so I'm a Rapier-stabbin-tri-cornered-hat-wearin'-Elf...


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 30, 2003)

Well I think I'll go Human psywarrior.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I figured out that my Marshall with rapier/dagger and a pistol isn't possible until Level 6 due to Feat prereqs (having no BaB @ 1st level kills the Marshall).
Still, here is a rough draft...

Quintus Valdemere
Elven Marshall  1
Align:NG

Str 14 (14)
Dex 12 (10)
Con 10 (12)
Int 13 (13)
Wis 8 (8)
Cha 15 (15)

HP: 8
BaB +0
Fort +2
Ref  +1
Will +1
Init  +1
Move 30'
AC 13

Feats
Two-Weapon Fighting

+2 Spot,Listen,Search, Prof w all Martial ansd Simple Weapons,
Detect Secret Doors,
Skill Focus: Diplomacy, Minor Aura {Accurate Strike}

Speak:Elvish,Common,Goblinoid.

Skills: 20 as Marshall

Bluff 3/+5
Diplomacy 2/+4(+7)
Intimidate 4/+6cha/+6 Str
Know-Military Tactics *4/+5
Know-Geography 1/+2
Know-History1/+2
Listen 3/+4
Prof-Cartographer(c)* 2/+1
Ride 0/+1
Sense Motive 3/+2
Spot 3/+4

*= free ranks from background

Chain Shirt 100GP
Rapier 20GP
Short Sword 10GP
3 Daggers 6GP
Warhammer 12GP
Short Bow 30GP
Quiver of 20 Arrows 1GP

21 GP left for mundane gear


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2003)

*rangerjohn*: Sounds good to me.

*Uriel*: Looks good so far.

*Everyone*: I should have mentioned this in the house rules, but I'd like folks to be of G or N alignment (no LE, NE, CE).  So far it doesn't seem like anyone's gone for an evil alignment, but I thought I should throw this out there anyhow.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2003)

Will you let us do an apprentice-level character?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 31, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Will you let us do an apprentice-level character?



 Yes.


----------



## heliopolix (Dec 31, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Here's the group so far:
> * Douane
> * johnsemlak
> * rangerjohn
> ...




As far as being an alternate, I'd have no problem. If accepted, I'm leaning towards a human rogue, as I've noticed the lack of one (so far)

Looking forward to reply

Jeff


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 31, 2003)

All,

Sorry for dragging butt, but between work and the boys, it has been a hectic beginning to a New Year. I will do my best to get a char up tonight or tomorrow at the latest.

Sorry again.

V


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 1, 2004)

*heliopolix*: You're first alternate, then.  I should warn you, though, that you may be called on to play just about anything (depending on what the party loses).    Welcome aboard. 

*Verbatim*: No worries.  It's New Year's Eve/Day.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 1, 2004)

Here's a little something to help y'all visualize the city of Tharokas.  I'll have concrete information soon, but this is, at least, a map.  

Map of Tharokas

_It's really the map of Manifest from _Ghostwalk_, but it fits my image of the city perfectly, right down to the woods around it.  WotC's Map Galleries are sweet._

Happy New Year, all.

Best,
Nick


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 1, 2004)

For my favored enemy, I'll take Undead for now.  I'll think on how to work it into the character background.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 1, 2004)

Undead is a fine choice.  I just heard from *Shoggoth*, so here's the roster thus far:

(1) johnsemlak (Roland, Human Rgr1) [Ftr]
(2) rangerjohn (Human PsyW1?) [Psi]
(3) Gnomeworks (Dwarf Pal0/Abj0?) [Wild]
(4) Uriel (Northern Elf Mar1) [Wild]
(5) Verbatim (Clr1 of Kord) [Div]
(6) Shoggoth
(7) Douane
(8) [Jarval]

Alternates
(1) heliopolix

Currently we need a rogue, a divine caster, and a pure arcane caster.  There is another wildcard slot open.   I'll give *Jarval* another three or four days to respond (say until 12:00 midnight EST on Sunday) before opening his slot up to alternates.

Happy New Year.  
Nick


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm still wanting to do the divine caster, and as it is almost finished on paper, I'll start posting it over to pc in a few.

He is going to be a priest of Kord, and while he will be a big guy, he tends to be a bit of a fumble fingers. This has shaped his outlook on life a bit, so when the time for action calls, a direct approach will always be his vote.

As a bit of future notes, he will more than likely take a lvl or two of Barbarian to reflect the pure "strength" aspect of Kord.

Thanks again for the patience all...

V


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 1, 2004)

*Verbatim*: Sounds good.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll try to have a character up by tomorrow.

Oh - also, I might not go with paladin, I might go with fighter, though I'm still doing the abjurer part.  I'll see which fighter-type class goes best when I work out the finer details of his history.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 2, 2004)

All,

We just got a call from my stepson's other set of parents, and are having to rush out to Ohio alot earlier than planned.

I will try to get back as soon as I can, but it may be Sun at the earliest before I can post.

I swear that I will get the char up KJ...

Sorry all, and if I need to give up the slot for the time being I will...

V


----------



## Jarval (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm back   Sorry about disappearing, but I had to go on a trip over to see my grandparents on the 27th and due to some last minute changes of plan I wasn't able to post anything saying I'd be away.  If my slot is still available then I'd love to join back in on the game.


----------



## Keia (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd be interested in being an alternate.  Let me know!

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 2, 2004)

*GnomeWorks*: That's just fine.

*Verbatim*: No worries.  We'll be here when you get back.

*Jarval*:  Great.    Welcome aboard.

*Keia*: You can be our second alternate.  Thanks.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Keia (Jan 2, 2004)

Nick,

Love the avatar!  Read it daily.

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks.    Sluggy's a great strip.  Very enjoyable.  When I found it this summer, I read the entire run (from what, 1997?) in two nights.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm currently tossing around a couple of ideas.  Class-wise, one idea is for a Bard, while the other is a Conjuror.  Any preference about which I go with, purely on the basis of class?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd suggest the latter, as the party needs a straight arcane caster, but that's up to you.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 3, 2004)

*The Northern Reach*

Here's some basic geographical information to get y'all situated.  I'm going to try to get some specifics up about Tharokas in the next few days.  Players from the Life's Bazaar game might notice some differences in the descriptions here and the descriptions there.

*The Northern Reach* is a peninsula roughly 170 miles wide at it's widest, 280 miles long from north to south, and controlled by the Elven Empire of Tharokan (TEAR o kann).  The following geographical features are included on the map.

*The Arandhine* — Mountain range on the SE coast of the peninsula. Contains a number of active and dormant volcanoes as well as the town of Cauldron.

*Arándhe* — One of the twin cities of the southern half of the peninsula, along with Sufford. Mostly human.  Officially part of Tharokan since the Second Peloran Crusade.

*Araudine* — Elven colony on the Floodrun Isles.  Settled in the last twenty-five years.

*The Broken Lands* — Ancestral lands of the swamp dwarves, abandoned during the Fourth Pelorian Crusade. As far north as you can go before heading towards the Ice Seas. Very hilly and currently home to an obscene amount of undead and other fell creatures.

*Caerrhen* — Northernmost village on the peninsula. Only remaining outpost of civilization in the Broken Lands.

*The Caerrhenians* — Mountain range on the NW coast of the Northern Reaches.

*Cauldron* — Ancient town built around the inner bowl of a nameless, dormant volcano. The bowl itself is filled with a crystal clear, cold lake.  An independent city-state, its relations with the Empire are tensely cordial.

*Chandoth* — Elven colony on the Nortide Archipelago.

*The Chasm* — Canyon located due west of Caerrhen.  Home to the hobgoblins.  Allied with the Empire.

*Floodrun* — Key elven port on the western coast. Controls all legal shipping routes to Araudine. Formerly a human town of little importance, Floodrun's access to the newest Elven colony has turned a sleepy-backwater into the second largest port in the Empire.

*Floodrun Isles* — Island cluster off the NW coast of the Reach. Swampy and hilly. Elven colony of Araudine settled there fifty years ago. Largely unexplored still, but rich in natural resources and dotted with ruins of indeterminate origin.

*The Great Western Swamp* (GWS) — Dominate geographical feature of the Northern Reach, the GWS covers most of the land south of the Chasm, west of the Splinterwood and Thorned Forest, and north of the Arandhine. Home to clans of swamp dwarves, gnolls, and lizard folk. Scattered communities of other races may exist, though...  Each clan or tribe maintains individual relations, if any, with the Empire.

*The Ice Seas* — Cold, shallow, and rocky body of water due north of the Reach. Not considered navigable by most people and hard to reach anyhow because of the current occupation of the Broken Lands.

*Knave's Wood* — Small forest on the Nortide Archipelago's largest island.  

*Rexem* — Elven colony just north of Knave's Wood. 

*The Sink* — Large, inland lake in the middle of the GWS. Due west of the Thorned Forest.

*The Splinterwood* — Forest north and west of the imperial seat of Tharokas. Across the river from the Thorned Forest. A number of human villages exist here, built on multiple levels up and through the trees.

*Sufford* — Sister city to Arándhe.  Part of Tharokan since shortly after the Second Peloran Crusade.

*Tharokas* — Imperial seat of the Northern Elf Empire of Tharokan. On the eastern coast of the Reach, due east of the Splinterwood, due west of the Nortide Archipelago.  Largest city and port in the Reach.

*The Thorned Forest* — Forest south of the Splinterwood and north of the Arandhine. Little to no inhabitation here, aside from the occasional camp of gnoll hunters.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok, speaking of background, how are psionics treated in your world?  Not mechanically but culturally.  How are they viewed by the common man? Any schools or orders that sort of thing.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 3, 2004)

I've added a short bit of character background.  Tell me if it works, tKL.

I'm changing my favored enemy ot reptilians, as is evident in my character background so far.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 3, 2004)

My character background: 

_Roland was born into a family of humans in the Elven town of Floodrun.  His family were descendants of humans who had remained in the once-human town.  Growing up in an Elven village, Roland had many elven friends took on many elven ways.

When he was young, Roland joined teh local guard.  He occastionally did battle with lizard men and gnolls who raided the town.  After demonstrating himself to be a skilled archer and woodsman, he took part in some forays into the swamps against the lizard men.  During these raids Roland honed his skills on tracking and hunting the reptilian lizard men.

Roland is in Torakas having just arrived leading a convoy of merchants and nobles from Floodrun._


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi, all. Just got back from Florida and have caught up with all the posts. Since it looks like we still don't have an arcane spellcaster, put me down for a sorceror--I've never played one before, so I figure it's high time. More details in the next day or two.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi, all. FYI, just settled on a canis kobold rogue/sorceror. Hope that's okay. Stats and background to follow in a day or two.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2004)

Shoggoth said:
			
		

> Hi, all. FYI, just settled on a canis kobold rogue/sorceror. Hope that's okay. Stats and background to follow in a day or two.



Huh, that's weird, I'm working on a Canis Kobold conjurer at the moment.  Maybe our characters know each other? 

OTOH, if you feel my concept is a little too close to your own, I can switch back to my Bard idea.  I'm happy with either, so go with whatever you prefer.


----------



## Douane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hmmm, I'm the last one to check in. 

I'll be going with a human rogue. (Couldn't convince myself to try an arcane caster, but as I see now, it was a good decision that way.  )


Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 4, 2004)

Good luck on the rogue Douane, I know what you mean about not being able to convince yourself.  I went from sorcerer to rogue, before going the psywarrior route myself.  I had good concepts for both but couldn't seem to implement them mechanically.


----------



## Douane (Jan 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Good luck on the rogue Douane, I know what you mean about not being able to convince yourself.  I went from sorcerer to rogue, before going the psywarrior route myself.  I had good concepts for both but couldn't seem to implement them mechanically.




Strange coincidences!   

I had originally considered a psion (never played one before), but you had already secured the psionic spot for yourself, so I looked around.

In fact, I'm already feeling the mechanic constraints. No matter, how many skills one gets, they are never enough for your concept. And some abilities do never fit it.  


Folkert


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 4, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Huh, that's weird, I'm working on a Canis Kobold conjurer at the moment.  Maybe our characters know each other?
> 
> OTOH, if you feel my concept is a little too close to your own, I can switch back to my Bard idea.  I'm happy with either, so go with whatever you prefer.




Hi, Jarval. Please go with the conjurer, by all means. And I think it would be great if our PCs know each other. I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi, all.    I'm going to try to answer some questions in this post, but if I don't get to them now, I'll answer them later tonight.  First, though, here's the party:

(1--Ftr) Roland (Human Rgr1, johnsemlak)
(2--Div) (Clr1 of Kord, Verbatim)
(3--Arc) (Canis Con1, Jarval)
(4--Psi) (Human PsyW1 rangerjohn)
(5--Rog) (Rog1, Douane)
(6--WC) (Ftr?0/Abj0, GnomeWorks)
(7--WC) Quintus Valdemere (Elf Mar1, Uriel)
(8--WC) (Canis Rog0/Sor0, Shoggoth)

Now, questions...

*rangerjohn*: The common man fears and distrusts psions, leading to the establishment of orders and monasteries in quieter places (frequently peopled by monks and psy warriors as well).  In large cities, such as Tharokas, people are a little bit more blasé about it, but it's still best not to advertise having psionic powers.  If you have specific ideas and concepts for an order or school, drop me an e-mail; I'm willing to work things into the world.  Otherwise, I'll post some stuff for you.

*johnsemlak*: That looks good to me.

*Shoggoth* and *Jarval*: It's nice to see folks trying the Canis out.  I'm really curious to see how they work in extended play.  

*Douane*: I rec'd your e-mail.  I've got to go now, but will respond to it later today.

*Verbatim*: If you're still interested in picking up Tekk in my other game, pop over here to the OOC thread for that game and let us know.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 5, 2004)

Here is my character so far... I'm still working on the history and personality and all that fun stuff...

-----


```
[color=white][b]Name:[/b] Traubon Mithrilaxe
[b]Class:[/b] Fighter/Abjurer
[b]Race:[/b] Dwarf, Mountain
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] LG
[b]Religion:[/b] None

[b]Str:[/b] 14 +2      [b]Level:[/b] 0/0      [b]XP:[/b] 0
[b]Dex:[/b] 13 +1      [b]BAB:[/b] +0         [b]HP:[/b] 10 (1d10)
[b]Con:[/b] 10 --      [b]Grapple:[/b] +2     [b]Spell Failure:[/b] 15%
[b]Int:[/b] 15 +2      [b]Speed:[/b] 20 ft.       
[b]Wis:[/b] 10 --      [b]Init:[/b] +1        
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 --      [b]ACP:[/b] -1         

            [b]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc
Armor:[/b] 14    10    +2    +1    +1    +0    +0    +0  
[b]Touch:[/b] 11       [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 13

[b]Armament
Armor:[/b] Leather
[b]Shield:[/b] Small Wooden
[b]Weapons[/b] 
Dwarven Waraxe
Halberd

       [b]Total  Base   Mod  Misc
Fort:[/b]   +1      1    +0        
[b]Ref:[/b]    +1      0    +1        
[b]Will:[/b]   +1      1    +0         

[b]Attacks Per Round[/b]
Dwarven Waraxe +2 (1d10+2, x3)
[i]or[/i] Halberd +2 (2d4+2, x3)

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Terran

[b]Race Abilities[/b]
[i]Darkvision [60 ft.]
Stonecunning
Weapon Familiarity [Dwarven Waraxe, Dwarven Urgosh]
Stability
Resist Poison +2
Resist Spells +2
Combat Training +1 [against orcs, goblinoids]
Dodge Training +4 [against giants]
Appraise +2 [checks related to stone or metal]
Craft +2 [checks related to stone or metal]
Favored Class [Fighter][/i]

[b]Class Abilities[/b]
[i]Class Skills [Fighter]
Bonus Feat
School Specialization [Abjuration]
Prohibited Schools [Illusion, Necromancy][/i]

[b]Feats[/b] 
Dodge
Endurance

[b]Skills                   Total  Ranks  Mod  Misc[/b]
Climb			   +3     2     +2   -1       
Concentration		   +2     1     +1          
Knowledge (Arcana)	   +4     2     +2          
Search			   +3     1     +2          
Spellcraft		   +4     2     +2          
Spot  			   +1     1               

[b]Equipment[/b]
Explorer's Outfit
Backpack
--Bedroll
--Flint and Steel
--Spellbook
--Tent
--Torches (2)
--Waterskin
Belt Pouch

[b]Spells/Day (2+A/1+A)
0th:[/b] Resistance (A), Detect Magic, Read Magic
[b]1st:[/b] Shield (A), Obscuring Mist

[b]Spells Known
0th:[/b] All (except Illusion and Necromancy spells)
[b]1st:[/b] Hold Portal, Shield, Mage Armor, True Strike, Obscuring Mist

                           [b]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:[/b]                 58   116   175   350   875[/color]
```

*Background*
Traubon Mithrilaxe was raised in the tradition of the mountain dwarves, as any of his other kin was.  However, throughout his life, he felt that something was missing - he was listless, restless, and knew that there had to be more to life.  Unlike his friends, he saw little point in pursuing the arts of metalworking.  Religion gave him no comfort.

Something did interest him, however - and that was magic.  He was tutored under an old dwarven sage, who taught him in the manner he had been, focusing in protective magic and ignoring spells involving trickery and death.  His father disapproved of his choice, however, and began drilling combat and weaponry into Traubon's mind; thus the young dwarf developed affinity both for the weaponry and magic of his kind.

Still, however, his life seemed... unfocused.  He had gained much skill in his life, but to what end?  Knowing that there must exist something outside of his mountain home, Traubon left his family and clan, going to the world of the surface.  There, he decided, he would find the purpose to his life.

It has been seven months, and he has not found what he is looking for.  Patient as a rock, however, he knows that he will find it eventually.  In the meantime, however, he is trying to understand the strange world of the surface... hearing rumor of a concert being held, he decided that he would attend, and get a taste of the music of this strange new place.  Perhaps he would find his purpose there...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 5, 2004)

*GnomeWorks*: Looks good.  You may wish to note that Traubon (judging by your use of the PHB stats) is a mountain dwarf, which'd make him very rare on the surface.

*Everyone*: As promised, here's some more information on Tharokas and the game world.

*Tharokas*
Including the outlying farms and northern elf villages in the surrounding forest, Tharokas has a population of roughly 17,000 people (75% elf, 17% human, 5% canis).  The current representative of the Emperor in the city is Lord Governor Catullus Erenore, an old elven military hero from the 4th Peloran Crusade.  A number of powerful churches and noble houses exist as well, the Church of St. Cuthbert and the elven merchants of House Visuvian holding the most power among these groups.  There is also a Parliament that dates back to the days of the Elven Republic (over 800 years ago).  Made up of representatives from all noble families in the Empire, its power is largely symbolic.

*Brief Notes on City Wards*
*City Ward and Upper Commons*: Government buildings (including the Imperial Palace) and merchant houses.  The sections bordering University Ward and Lower Commons function as a marketplace for two days in the middle of every other week.  Ridiculously clean compared to most of the city.  Usually called Upper Commons.
*Lower Commons*: Mostly residential, with a number of craftsmen and artisans plying wares here.  Very, very crowded.
*Old Tharokas*: Slums and graveyard.  Collapsing upon itself, this section of the city dates back to before the Republic.  Anything that the government probably wouldn't want to know about can be found here, as well as those things that they'd rather not see, such as factories.
*Temple Ward*: Sparkling clean, the faithful of Tharokas live and pray here.  Major temples to Cuthbert, Corellan Larethian, Hieroneous, Olidammara, and Wee Jas.
*University Ward*: Home to the Imperial University, a number of smaller academies, monasteries, and research institutions as well as the docks, this sector of the city is the most cosmopolitan.  Much less crowded and nicer than any section of the city save Temple Ward and Upper Commons.  Calan Mintwhistle's concert will be taking place in the Recital Hall of the Imperial University (usually just called the University).

*Peloran Crusades*: Numbering four, these extended military campaigns aimed at wresting the Broken Lands from the control of the dark armies that drove the swamp dwarves out.  With the failure of the 4th Peloran Crusade (601 NE), the combined armies of the swamp dwarves, northern elves, and humans withdrew permanently to Caerrhen and lands south of the Chasm.

*The Calendar*: People in the Reach date the years from the settling of the Northern Empire (NE).  The year has twelve months consisting of roughly four seven day weeks, with 365 days in the entire year.  It is currently 13 Leaffall 695 NE [_Note: I typically use the FR month names because I'm familiar with them.  The calendar does not have the same feast days as the FR_].  

Best,
Nick


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 5, 2004)

Can you give a list of the current monastaries and orders?  Will post stats as soon as I get back to my computer.  I'm currently at the same stage Gnomeworks is at.  Stats but no background or history.


----------



## heliopolix (Jan 5, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Here is my character so far... I'm still working on the history and personality and all that fun stuff...




Just a minor error I noticed in your char, GnomeWorks: he's got Init +1 by virtue of his 13 dex.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2004)

Shoggoth said:
			
		

> Hi, Jarval. Please go with the conjurer, by all means. And I think it would be great if our PCs know each other. I'm open to ideas.



Great   I'll get back to you on this tomorrow, and I should have a rough outline of my character ready by then.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 6, 2004)

heliopolix said:
			
		

> Just a minor error I noticed in your char, GnomeWorks: he's got Init +1 by virtue of his 13 dex.




Ah!  So he does.  Thanks!


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry this took so long, but I got a little out of control on the background. KL, let me know if I need to change anything. I'll do the equipment in the next day or two.

Thanks, --Shoggoth

*********************

Seamus Shadowstep
Canis Kobold Rogue/Sorceror 1/0
Align: CG

Str  4  (8) -3
Dex 15 (13) +2
Con 10 (10) +0
Int 14 (14) +2
Wis 12 (12) +1
Cha 15 (15) +2

Saves: +1/+5/+2
Move: 30'
Init: +6
AC: 13 (11 flat-footed)
HP: 6

Canis Kobold abilities: Low-light vision 60 ft, Scent (Ex).
Class abilities: Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding.

Attacks: Rapier -3 (1d4-3, 18-20/x2), light crossbow +2 (1d6, 19-20/x2).

Skills: Bluff +5 (1 ranks, +2 racial bonus), Craft (Clockmaking) +5 (3 ranks), Craft (Toymaking) +4 (2 ranks), Diplomacy +5 (3 ranks), Disable Device +5 (3 ranks), Forgery +5 (3 ranks), Gather Information +5 (3 ranks), Hide +5 (3 ranks), Knowledge (local)(Thorakas) +5 (3 ranks), Listen +5 (4 ranks), Move Silently +5 (3 ranks), Open Locks +5 (3 ranks), Search +5 (3 ranks), Sense Motive +5 (2 ranks, +2 racial bonus), Sleight of Hand +5 (3 ranks), Spot +5 (4 ranks).

Feats: Improved Initiative.

Languages: Common, Dwarf, Elf, Gnoll.

Equipment: (starting gold = 200) light load = 13 lbs
Rapier (1 lb) -20 gp
Light crossbow (2 lbs) -35 gp
10 bolts (.5 lb) -1 gp
Traveler's outfit (1 lb) -0 gp
Waterskin (1 lb) -1 gp
MW Thieves' tools (2 lbs) -100 gp
Bedroll (1 lb) -1 sp
Backpack (.5 lb) -2 gp
Inkpen (0 lbs) -1 sp
Ink vial (0 lbs) -8 gp
5 pcs. parchment (0 lbs) -1 gp
Lock, simple (1 lb) -20 gp

Total weight = 10 lbs.
Total money = 10 gp, 8 sp

Background: “Seamus Shadowstep” started life as Seamus Digby, the youngest of a large Canis family barely paying the rent in the Lower Commons. When Seamus was 4, his father was run over by an Elven noble’s carriage speeding on its way to a party. Seamus still has a red silk handkerchief, stitched with a script “A”, that the carriage left in its wake. Bereft of its breadwinner, the family was forced to move into Old Tharokas, where Seamus quickly learned the arts of thievery and fast talk to help his family survive.

Several years later, Seamus’s mother scraped together enough silver to pay an apprentice fee to Fiomir Halig, an elven clockmaker in the Lower Commons. Halig treated his gears far better than his apprentices, so in his spare time Seamus cultivated the friendship and tutelage of Lucan Elmbranch, an elven toymaker of generous spirit. 

Once Halig discovered where his apprentice was stealing off to, he terminated Seamus’s apprenticeship early. Lucan would take him on if he could, but he is too poor to support an apprentice, even though Seamus is fascinated with mechanical toys and has nimble fingers.

Seamus now spends much of his time learning from Lucan and helping to sell the old man’s toys. Much of the time the toys don’t sell, though, and Lucan is an elf of little means. So Seamus often finds his next meal the hard way, and if not all the money he gives Lucan is from a sale, what he doesn’t know won’t hurt him.

When he gets a bit of extra gold, or is brave enough to sneak in, he attends concerts and magic shows in University Ward. Tonight he plans to attend Calan Mintwhistle’s concert at the Recital Hall. He doesn’t have the money, but he knows a back way in that has worked before. The view isn’t much from behind a wall, but the acoustics are actually quite good.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 6, 2004)

*Shoggoth*: Looks good; I really like the background.  

*heliopolix*: Thanks for catching that.

*rangerjohn*:  Here's a list of the main monasteries and orders in Tharokas.

(1) The Colorless Lodge: not properly a monastery or order, but a loose guild of psions and psychic warriors.  Their main building is a single story marble dome with crystalline skylights in the University Ward.  Nonmembers generally have no idea what the Lodge is up to or wants, or even how to join.
(2) The Sons of Beligerius: an elven sect of psy warriors used as shock troops by the Imperial army.  Based out of a barracks in Upper Commons, only the most promising and bloodthirsty soldiers in the Elven army can get in.
(3) The Order of St. Metrahnomus: this monastery believes in the infinite flexibility of time.  They particularly enjoy the changes that things undergo over periods of time and have a reputation as the most thorough historians in the Reach.  A number of the faculty members in the Department of History at the Imperial University belong to St. Metrahn's Order.  St. Metrahn is a demigod in the service of St. Cuthbert.
(4) The Order of Garl (Crystalsmiths): acolytes of this order work as psionic craftsmen, harnessing the power of the mind to create physical objects.  They believe that the mental and physical are closely related and aligned.
(5) The Lucid Cenobites: A typical cenobite "looks upon the visible material world as an illusion and knows well the supreme mental reality that lies beyond it, invisible to nonpsionic creatures" according to one scholar.  They believe themselves superior to nonpsions and view wizardry as nothing more than parlor tricks.
(6) The Order of St. Sollars (Painbearers): A division of the church of Heironeous (through an ancient aspect called Ilmatrus).  They work towards healing the sick and wounded and often martyr themselves for causes they believe in.

Hope that helps.

Best,
Nick


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 6, 2004)

Hmm, none of these seem to fit Valathorn (my psywarrior).  The closest would be the Son's, although with it being purely elven and having a bloodthirsty reputation.  So there are no schools for reputable bodyguards or protectors of the common people?  Although my rogue would have been interested in the order of St. Metrahn.  He was going to be an archealogist ala Indiana Jones.


----------



## heliopolix (Jan 6, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Ah! So he does. Thanks!




You're quite welcome.



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *heliopolix*: Thanks for catching that.




I've run a game or 3, and helped introduce several people to the game, and I also have an eye for minute detail (it helps me debug C++  ), so I tend to notice things like that. Now, granted, I make mistakes like that all the time, so it's handy to be able to spot them. 

On the alternate side of things, I've been toying around with a Human fighter, a Hobgoblin rouge, and Swamp Dwarf druid. As soon as I have them where I'm satisfied with them, I'll send you an email, KL. Also, suggestions from the party are always welcome. I enjoy creating the characters almost as much as playing them.

EDIT: Human Figher is done. For those interested, view the text file


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi, all. Two notes:

1. I edited my previous character post to include an equipment list, so my character is now complete!   

2. I will be out of town (and away from my computer) Thursday-Monday. Nick, if you need anything else from me, just let me know.

Otherwise, have a great weekend!

--Chris (Shoggoth)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 7, 2004)

*rangerjohn*: Well, the Painbearers could include someone who has aims such as Valathorn (so could the Cenobites, which could have members that feel it is their duty to protect nonpsionic peoples), but as far as an organized group of psions and psy warriors designed specifically towards protecting people, there isn't one.  You could, of course, be aligned with a nonpsionic order, such as knightly orders in the Church of Heironeous, the Church of Pelor, or the Church of St. Cuthbert.

*heliopolix*: I received your e-mail.  I'll look it over tonight or tomorrow (likely the latter, as I have a lot to do before classes start tomorrow).

*Shoggoth*: I'm all set for now, but thanks. 

Best,
Nick


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 7, 2004)

KL...just got in from the road about 30 mins ago, and wanted to say I was still alive...after some much needed sleep, I will get everything finished and put up tomorrow.

V


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

*Aston Morwin*
*Canis Kobold Wizard (conjurer) 1, Chaotic Good*

STR  4 (-3)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 13 (+1)
INT 15 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 10 (+0)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: -3 [+0 BAB, -3 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 5 [4 (levels) + 1 (CON)]
Armor Class: 13 or 17 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (Size) + 4 (_Mage Armor_]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 0 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Small Light Crossbow (+2 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or Dagger (-3 to hit (melee) +2 to hit (thrown), 1d3-3 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: None, or _Mage Armor_ (+4 armor bonus).
Weapons: Small Light Crossbow (1d6 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Dagger (1d3 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +2 [+0 base, +1 CON, +1 racial]
Ref: +3 [+0 base, +2 DEX, +1 racial]
Will: +5 [+2 base, +2 WIS, +1 racial]


*Feats:*
Scribe Scroll (Free for Wizard)
Spell Focus (Conjuration) (1st level feat)


*Skills:*
Concentration +5 (4 ranks, +1 CON)
Craft (alchemy) +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (Arcana) +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (Local) +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Knowledge (The Planes) +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)
Listen +2 (0 ranks, +2 WIS)
Spot +2 (0 ranks, +2 WIS)
Spellcraft +6 (4 ranks, +2 INT)


*Languages:*
Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnoll.


*Special Abilities:*
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws.
+2 racial bonus to Bluff and Sense Motive checks.
Scent (Ex)
Favored Class: Rogue.
Barred schools: Enchantment, Necromancy.
Summon Familiar


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 3+1/2+1
DCs: 12/13 (13/14 for Conjuration)

*Spells Prepared:*

Combat selection:
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation.
Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Summon Monster I.

"In town" selection:
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Mending, Prestidigitation.
Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Mount.

Spellbook:
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance.
Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Mount, Protection from Evil, Summon Monster I.


*Equipment:*
Backpack: (0.5 lb)
- Small bedroll (1.25 lb)
- Spellbook (2 lb)
Wearing / Carrying:
- Artisan's Outfit (0 lb while worn)
- Small Light Crossbow (2 lb)
- 20 Crossbow bolts (2 lb)
- Small Dagger (0.5 lb)
- Pouch (Spell Component) (3 lb)
- 80 gp (1.25 lb)

Total Weight Carried: 13 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1,000


*Background:*

Aston Morwin grew up in a pleasant house in the University Ward along with his two sisters and brother.  His mother died when he was a year old, leaving his father (a professor of divination at the Imperial University) to bring up the family alone.  Aston's oldest sister took over the role of housekeeper, while Aston himself took the position of apprentice to his father.  He proved an able student, although his own skills seem lead him towards conjuration as opposed to his father's own speciality.

As a part of what his father regarded to be a well rounded education, Aston has been attending concerts for years.  At one of these events, he ran into another young Canis by the name of Seamus.  Aston's sheltered upbringing had given him little time to meet with others of his own age, so Seamus proved welcome company.  The two of them have become good friends, and Aston has planned to arrive at the concert hall early to help Seamus break into the prestigious Mintwhistle concert to be held this evening.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 8, 2004)

KL...since I am still really interested in taking the Tekk slot, I will fold from here and let someone who isn't in a game of yours already in, if there is one. This way, I can also concentrate on keeping pace with the other game..

V

*heading over to other string*


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi, Jarval. Looks good! BTW, if you still want to mesh in some way with my background, that would be just fine. Up to you.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 8, 2004)

*Verbatim*: Fair enough.  Thanks for letting me know, and I'll see you on the other thread.  

*Jarval*: Looks good, but I do have one question--where's the Improved Init coming from?  Other than that, no major issues I can see.

*heliopolix*: You're in, if you're still interested.  We'll need a divine caster to replace Verbatim's divine caster.  Let me know.

More later, but I should go to work now.

Best,
Nick


----------



## heliopolix (Jan 9, 2004)

One divine caster coming up. I'll have him ready asap.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 9, 2004)

Still here...

background coming tomorrow.
Now, I'm off to see gorgeous girls do Burlesque.


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Still here...
> 
> background coming tomorrow.
> Now, I'm off to see gorgeous girls do Burlesque.





Lucky Dawg  

Keia


----------



## Uriel (Jan 9, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Lucky Dawg
> 
> Keia




Well, gorgeous according to my tastes.
Wacky colored hair (I have blue hair...), tattoos (Im sort of 'eh' on tattoos, actually).
Bits of metal in random places (Woohoo!).

www.suicidegirls.com

Warning: Site not PG-13!
There are naked girlies, folks...kids, just move along...


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 9, 2004)

By the way, tKL, do you need to know more about my character?  The background is a bit light, I know, do you want more?  I think stat wise everything is there, did I miss anything?

Are we going to be starting a thread in the Playing the Game forum?


----------



## heliopolix (Jan 9, 2004)

My character is finished. He's a Hobgoblin Cleric by the name Hemdoch Cliffbinder. I have uploaded the character page to be accessable by this link here because it looks ugly if I copy/paste, and I'm too tired to format it to fit this forum this evening. If that link becomes broken, or KL wants me to post the text in this forum I will, but not now. If you spot a mistake with it, let me know plz!

Untill next time...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, folks.  I've been working like a dog lately (my second job is in a textbook store and, with this being the first week of classes, my life has been kind of hectic), but I have tomorrow night off.

I won't be able to check out Hemdoch until then, *heliopolix*, but I'll check him out first thing.

*johnsemlak*: I think it's fine, but let me get back to you tomorrow night.  As for an IC thread in the other forum, yes, but not until I have all the characters in and am completely ready to go.  

*Douane*: Rec'd your e-mail, but I cannot get to my Hotmail account.  I'll reply tomorrow night.

*Uriel*: How was the show?  

Have a good night, all.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 11, 2004)

*heliopolix*: Works for me.

*Douane*: You should have e-mail.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Douane (Jan 11, 2004)

Not that I was waiting for it or anything, but I actually got it a few minutes ago during one of my quarter-hourly email-checks.  


Off to finalize the PC and work on the background!


Folkert


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2004)

Named my character (Aston Morwin) and edited in some background.  Aston's character sheet can be found here.


			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Jarval*: Looks good, but I do have one question--where's the Improved Init coming from?  Other than that, no major issues I can see.



  Oops, that's a carry over form an earlier version of the same character.  I replaced Improved Initiative with Spell Focus and forgot to remove it from the sheet 


			
				Shoggoth said:
			
		

> Hi, Jarval. Looks good! BTW, if you still want to mesh in some way with my background, that would be just fine. Up to you.



I've done some meshing of Aston and Seamus' backgrounds, subject to your approval of course.  I think Seamus is something of a bad influence on Aston


----------



## Douane (Jan 11, 2004)

Jarval,

that improved initiative is a tough little bugger. It's still alive, in the line "Initiative" under the heading "Combat Stats". 


Folkert


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Jarval,
> 
> that improved initiative is a tough little bugger. It's still alive, in the line "Initiative" under the heading "Combat Stats".
> 
> Folkert



Determined to hang on, isn't it?   Hold on, I'll try the elephant gun...

Thanks for catching that, it's gone now


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 11, 2004)

Here is what I have so far for Valathorn, can everybody look it over and point out any mistakes as well as any suggestions they may have?

Name: Valathorn  Race:Human   Sex:Male  Alignment:Lawful Good
Class sychic Warrior 
str 15 +2
dex13+ 1
con 14 +2
int10 +0
wis 12 +1
cha 08 -1

Hp :10
AC: 13 Large Steel Shield +1 dex (17 w/inertial armor) (18 w/lesser natural armor)
Init: +1 dex +4 feat +5
Saves:
Fort: +2
Ref: +3
Will: +1
Feats:
Inertial Armor
Improved Iniative
Alertness :+2 Listen and Spot Checks
Skills:
Swim 4 +2 +6
climb 4 +2 +6
Stablize Self 4 +2 +6
Listen: +3
Spot:+3
Equipment:
Longsword
Large Steel Shield
Explorer's Outfit
backpack
waterskin
1 week dry rations
shortbow w/20 arrows

BAB +0
Melee +2
Ranged +1

Talents:
Cat Fall
Lesser Natural Armor


Background:  Valathorn was an orphan living in Old Tharokas, untill Hrothgar a priest of Heironius noticed his potential.  Since that time Valathorn has trained at the temple learning his letters and how to fight.  One of the warriors has even been teaching him to hone his mind. 
His background has caused to have compassion for those less fortunate. 
Hrothgar seeing Valathorn so serious in his studies of late, has told him should learn to relax more.   He even went so for as to obtain a ticket for the evening concert and more less ordered Valathorn to attend and have a good time.

Appearance: Valathorn stand about 5' 11" and weighs about 170lbs he has black hair and grey eyes.  He usually dresses in dark colors.  He appears to about 20 years of age.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 12, 2004)

Added background to my post.  Here it is...

-----

Traubon Mithrilaxe was raised in the tradition of the mountain dwarves, as any of his other kin was.  However, throughout his life, he felt that something was missing - he was listless, restless, and knew that there had to be more to life.  Unlike his friends, he saw little point in pursuing the arts of metalworking.  Religion gave him no comfort.

Something did interest him, however - and that was magic.  He was tutored under an old dwarven sage, who taught him in the manner he had been, focusing in protective magic and ignoring spells involving trickery and death.  His father disapproved of his choice, however, and began drilling combat and weaponry into Traubon's mind; thus the young dwarf developed affinity both for the weaponry and magic of his kind.

Still, however, his life seemed... unfocused.  He had gained much skill in his life, but to what end?  Knowing that there must exist something outside of his mountain home, Traubon left his family and clan, going to the world of the surface.  There, he decided, he would find the purpose to his life.

It has been seven months, and he has not found what he is looking for.  Patient as a rock, however, he knows that he will find it eventually.  In the meantime, however, he is trying to understand the strange world of the surface... hearing rumor of a concert being held, he decided that he would attend, and get a taste of the music of this strange new place.  Perhaps he would find his purpose there...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi, folks.  Everything looks fine (for those who added character information), and I'll go over it with a clearer attention to detail tomorrow night.  As it is, right now, I should go to bed.  It's been a long day (capped by the Georgia Tech-UNC ballgame, where I had tickets in the student section under the basket next to the Carolina bench...cool stuff).   Have a good night.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey, Jarval. Good job working Seamus into the background. Being Aston's friend will lend some motivation to Seamus' multiclassing as a sorceror. Works out very nicely!

--Chris


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2004)

Shoggoth said:
			
		

> Hey, Jarval. Good job working Seamus into the background. Being Aston's friend will lend some motivation to Seamus' multiclassing as a sorceror. Works out very nicely!
> 
> --Chris



Glad you approve.  I thought the two characters' background fitted quite nicely once I thought about it


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice to see this pair of canis' ! 

Unfortunately, the other game lost its canis very early on, so it will be really great to actually see them "in action".


Folkert


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 13, 2004)

For quick reference, can someone post a short summary of the party (i.e. name, class, short description) in one place?


----------



## Douane (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's the one I made for myself (no descriptions, though):


*Quintus Valdemere* (M Elven Marshall 1, NG)

*Roland* (M Human Ranger 1, NG)

*Traubon Mithrilaxe* (M Mountain Dwarf Fighter/Abjurer 0/0, LG)

*Seamus Shadowstep* (M Canis Rogue 1, CG)

*Aston Morwin* (M Canis Wizard (conjurer) 1, CG)

*Hemdoch Cliffbinder* (M Hobgoblin Cleric 1, LG)

*Valathorn* (M Human Psychic Warrior 1, LG)

*Thaern Zorus* (M Human Rogue 1, CN)


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 13, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Here's the one I made for myself (no descriptions, though):
> 
> 
> *Quintus Valdemere* (M Elven Marshall 1, NG)
> ...



 That's great.  thanks


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 14, 2004)

Seconded.  Thanks, *Douane*.  I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I was still here.  I've been rather busy over the last couple days and I should have some more free time soon.  I'll check in again later tonight and answer some more specific questions, but right now I should be looking for books for my thesis.

Oh, btw, I'm aiming at starting this bad boy up sometime around the 24th (school work now and my RL game this weekend means that I have to attend to some other things first—once we get going, I'll be far more regular in posting).

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, all.  Just a note about PCs and backgrounds.  If you could, when you post your finished PCs in our Rogues Gallery thread, please list the following at the bottom of your post: one item of importance to them, two people important to them, and two places important to them.  Please be as specific as possible with regards to all these items.  Feel free to create things, places, and people if you haven't already.

*Douane*: You should have e-mail again.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, all.  Just a note about PCs and backgrounds.  If you could, when you post your finished PCs in our Rogues Gallery thread, please list the following at the bottom of your post: one item of importance to them, two people important to them, and two places important to them.  Please be as specific as possible with regards to all these items.  Feel free to create things, places, and people if you haven't already.

Best,
Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 14, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> one item of importance to them, two people important to them, and two places important to them.  Please be as specific as possible with regards to all these items.  Feel free to create things, places, and people if you haven't already.




Is it necessary to have these?  When I created Traubon, I was going for a character who was still searching for a purpose... I imagine that he hasn't become close to too many things, hence his leaving his homeland.


----------



## Douane (Jan 14, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Douane*: You should have e-mail again.
> 
> Best,
> Nick




Just to let you know, Nick, that I got no email. 

Could you please re-send it?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2004)

*GnomeWorks*: Yes, I'd prefer that you did.  You already have some things taken care of (I'd accept the village of Traubon's youth, the old dwarven sage that taught him magic, Traubon's father).  Other than that, I doubt that his time on the surface has occurred in a vacuum--has he met anyone?  Found anything?  Stayed anywhere something interesting happened to him?  Maybe the weapons his father trained him with hold some value to him.  I'd like something to work with.  "Important" doesn't mean they have to be close, but all people are influenced by some things, and that's kind of what I'm looking for.  

*Douane*: Odd.  I'll resend it later tonight.

*johnsemlak*: If you could, I'd like to have those five things done up for Roland as well.

best,
Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 15, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *GnomeWorks*: Yes, I'd prefer that you did.  You already have some things taken care of (I'd accept the village of Traubon's youth, the old dwarven sage that taught him magic, Traubon's father).  Other than that, I doubt that his time on the surface has occurred in a vacuum--has he met anyone?  Found anything?  Stayed anywhere something interesting happened to him?  Maybe the weapons his father trained him with hold some value to him.  I'd like something to work with.  "Important" doesn't mean they have to be close, but all people are influenced by some things, and that's kind of what I'm looking for.




Okay.  I'll work on something.


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Douane*: Odd.  I'll resend it later tonight.




Thanks!



> Maybe the weapons his father trained him with hold some value to him.




Hey, no fair stealing my shtick!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 15, 2004)

I really don't know what TWO places would be important to Valathorn.  Obviously, the temple is important, for several reasons.  But another unless you want to count the whole city as a seperate location.  He really has spent the majority of his life in the city; and the majority of that at the temple.  As for people there is Hrothgar and the officer that is teaching him how to hone his psionics.  (Can you name him?  I'm drawing a blank.)  As for important item, that would be a holy symbol of Heronius, it is both a symbol of his 'family'  and focus he uses in meditation.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2004)

*GnomeWorks*: Thanks.  

*Douane*: I thought we were stealing [insert sci-fi/fantasy author here]'s schtick.  

*rangerjohn*: That all sounds fine.  The city itself is far too big, although I can appreciate that.  Maybe he meets the officer somewhere other than the temple to train or maybe Hrothgar's residence would work?

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2004)

*Douane*: E-mail resent.

Best,
Nick


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 15, 2004)

I had pictured the 'temple' as a compound, consisting of the actual church, training and housing facilities for the various orders of Heironius and any thing else that would be in such a complex.  With your mentioning it as one of the major temples of the capital and Heironius being a martial god, this is what I pictured.  Is Thorakas not as big a city as I imagined?  Or are the gods relegated to a lesser role, behind the university and the arcane?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2004)

*rangerjohn*: That's fine.  I was just throwing out suggestions.  As to size, I'm not sure how big you've imagined it, but it's got a population of about 17,000 give or take.  Do with that what you will (mind you, your picture of the temple of Heironeous works for me, so we're really getting into scale here).  

Best,
Nick


----------



## heliopolix (Jan 15, 2004)

Just realizing that I had not included said important things in Hemdoch's background, here they are:

People - His brother Mallod Cliffbinder, and Skhalo Farbranded,the Priest of Heironeous in his hometown of Rockshadow.

Places - Rockshadow, his hometown, and the Grey Scars, a nearby set of broken cliffs in the Chasm that Hemdoch finds relaxing to walk and climb through

Item - One of the only brave things that Hemdoch has done in his life was to kill a large rock-dwelling lizard that surpirised his one of his outings. He managed to slay it with his quarterstaff and limp back to the villiage. Upon learning of the slaying, his father made him lead him to the lizard's corpse, and they feasted on it that evening. His father presented him with a belt and pouch a few weeks later, made with the vertebrae and cured hide of the lizard, and Hemdoch values it above all of his other possesions.

I'll add these to his background when I post him to the Rogues Gallery, which I will do sometime tomorrow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, between the what you have said here and in the other game, it sounded like this would be the major temple.  Unless that would be with the hobgoblins.  I'm really not to sure how much the hobgoblins are intergrated into society.  Obviously, they serve a vital role as protectors, but how much is that appreciated by the society at large?


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 15, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *
> johnsemlak: If you could, I'd like to have those five things done up for Roland as well.
> 
> best,
> Nick*



*

Working on it *


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 17, 2004)

tKL, I added those bits you wanted to my char background.  Does it look OK (see my post at your Rogue's Gallary thread)?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 17, 2004)

*heliopolix*: Thanks.  That all looks fine.

*johnsemlak*: I'll check it out a bit later tonight.  My RL group meets shortly, and I should eat some dinner.

*rangerjohn*: I can answer the hobgoblin questions later tonight, too, but I should remark now that the information present in the other game isn't canon for this game.  There's a lot of stuff in that version of this world that isn't in this one (halflings, half-orcs, and gnomes, for starters).  I like to think of them as similar, but different.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2004)

I've just posted Aston's character sheet (now including item, people and places of importance) to the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## heliopolix (Jan 20, 2004)

Got some bad news KL. Family problems have arisen so I will be away for 2 weeks. I will probably have to drop my character, so feel free to allow the second alternate to take the Divine Caster. Sorry about the lateness of this post, but Im typing it on my way out the door, so to speak. Best of luck!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 20, 2004)

*heliopolix*: Thanks for letting me know.  I hope all is well.

*rangerjohn* and *johnsemlak*: I'll have answers for both of you in a short while.  I had to work Sunday and MLK day, which meant I had to study when I wasn't working, which, in turn, meant that I couldn't get to this sooner.

best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 21, 2004)

*rangerjohn*: They aren't necessarily too interwoven with society at large (if you mean elven society).  They are critical as a buffer between the Empire and the creatures in the Broken Lands north of Caerrhen.  As far as relations with other races, the elves respect them, as do the canis and humans.  Dwarves are pretty indifferent to the hobgoblins, the result of ancient territorial conflicts that predate the rise of the elves and humans.

*johnsemlak*: Looks good.    Thanks.

best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, all.  I'm pretty much ready to get this going, so I thought we could start getting things in order.  First, I'll want a head count (who's still there?).  Second, *Keia*, are you still interested in playing?  We need a divine caster.  As soon as we get all the characters settled, we can start.  Hope all is well.

best,
Nick


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2004)

Still here, ready to play whenever you are


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Second, *Keia*, are you still interested in playing?  We need a divine caster.  As soon as we get all the characters settled, we can start.  Hope all is well.




Definitely!!  My question is, do you want me to run the divine caster already developed or come up with my own.  Either way is alright with me, though if it is the existing Cleric, I would like some more details on the hobgoblin race/ outlook.  You could e-mail it to me if you'd like.

Let me know!

Keia


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 23, 2004)

Here!!!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 23, 2004)

*Keia*: Feel free to develop your own, if you like.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Keia*: Feel free to develop your own, if you like.




I'm thinking of an apprentice cleric/paladin, human, or a full Swamp dwarf cleric, in that order.  For the cleric/paladin, I would like the alignment to be CG and use the CG paladin rules from BoHM.  Any problems with either of those, either within the group or with your game ideas?

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Shoggoth (Jan 23, 2004)

Ready!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 24, 2004)

Well other than the second place of importance, I' m ready.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 24, 2004)

*rangerjohn*: Let me think on it.

*Keia*:  That's fine.  All of Malhavoc's in play, so that'd be cool with me.

*Douane*: Are you still with us?

*Everyone else*: Thanks for checking in.    I'll be checking in again later tonight to see where we're at.  I'm hoping to start this soon, but I want to wait on Keia's character.  If you're done with your PC, please post it in the Character thread.

Hope all is well with all of you,
Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm still here, too...


----------



## Douane (Jan 25, 2004)

AAARGH!!!

My post seems to have been swallowed by one of board hickups.


Of course I'm present and (hopefully) accounted for! 


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi, all.  Just posting to let you know that as soon as Keia, Douane, rangerjohn, and Uriel's characters are finished and posted in the Character thread (here), we'll be good to go.  

*rangerjohn*: Just had to note that I like how Valathorn got the ticket.   Maybe there's a location or two within the temple complex that Valathorn's fond of (a meditation point/shrine/whatever, the training rooms)?  That'd work for me if it works for you.

Best,
Nick


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 26, 2004)

That works for me.  Will get Valathorn posted over.


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2004)

Working on the character.  Should have the bones up tonight with the remainder tomorrow - though I'll probably have questions between now and then.

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks, *Keia* and *rangerjohn*.   

*Uriel*: Do you have any questions about the world for Quintus' background and list of important people/places/things?

Best,
Nick


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is the background for Ferus Arthuard, human cleric (paladin).  I decided to go with cleric, then paladin because the apprentice was just too restrictive at 1st.

Anyhoo!  Let me know what you think.  If this doesn't work I've got a good background for a swamp dwarf cleric (who's been away from the swamp too long).

Ferus comes from one of the wealthy human families within Tharokas, and in fact was the first son of Edgar Arthuard.  The Arthuard are old money . . . or at least as old as humans can be and still be wealthy.  They earned it the old fashioned way as well – they inherited the money.  The story goes that someone their ancestry saved the life of a wealthy soul.  This individual gave all of his wealth and possessions to the ancestor in gratitude and thanks – and the Arthuard have never looked back.  The Arthuard are ambivalent to the elves of Tharokas and generally ignore the reactions of others with their outlook of ‘We’re rich and we don’t care.’

His father, mother and younger sister and two brothers all have been subjected to the Arthuard curse – ‘we already have money, why do we need to do anything else.’  Fortunately, none of them in recent generations have been foolhardy with the money.  They haven’t lived extravagantly, nor invested poorly – just well enough to maintain their existence without actually doing anything.

Once every three or so generations, one of the Arthuard children usually get the itch to do something.  The last was great aunt Freyr, who surprising was still alive and served as the role model for this generation’s mover and shaker . . . Ferus.  He was impressed at an early age with aunt Freyr’s stories of traveling, daring do and grandeur, so much that he converted to Fharlanghn very young (from agnostic).

People generally recognize the Arthuard name and fail to look kindly upon the bearer, and Ferus has experienced this on many occasions.  Fortunately, his service to Fharlanghn and his faith have kept his spirits up.   He helps those in need, including his own family at times.  Unfortunately, all of this responsibility and work has made Ferus rather rundown and ragged.

Ferus still meets with his family on a regular basis (prior to every worship day) in hopes that the tells of his deeds and his faith will spur them to do something with their lives.  He disdains the money given to him from his family – feeling that he should earn whatever he receives.  This belief is one of the precepts of Ferus’ code.  He doesn’t believe in handouts of any kind for himself, though he will give to others that cannot help themselves (the young and very old).  He tithes regularly to the church (and frequently in the name of his siblings in hopes that the prayers for their wellbeing will be heard).

Currently, Ferus is attending a concert given by Calan Mintwhistle, a human composer and harpsichordist from lands far south of the Reach, with his great aunt Freyr.  Freyr is an avid lover of the musical arts and had sponsored many musicians in the past.  As Freyr does not get out much any much at her age, Ferus considers this a duty and repayment for the extraordinary stories that she told Ferus in the past.


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds good, Keia! 

(And makes for an interesting mix. Reminds me somehow of the Companions [of Dragonlance fame].)


Thaern has now been posted with Important Items/Persons/Plaves and a short background story.

Full background and equipment list should follow tomorrow!


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 29, 2004)

*Keia* and *Douane*: I'll check your characters/backgrounds out a bit later tonight.  I've got to tend to a few things for my class tomorrow first.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Greegan (Jan 29, 2004)

Kajamba,

 OK...here I am. What do you need from me to be an alternate? I'm a big fan of the "steampunk" theme...if that's how you're classifying it. 

 I'll read the posts and find out what you already have and what you might need. Any suggestions?

 Do you have a referrence for your custom world?

 THANKS!!
  MATT / GREEGAN



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *Keia* and *Douane*: I'll check your characters/backgrounds out a bit later tonight.  I've got to tend to a few things for my class tomorrow first.
> 
> Best,
> Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi, *Greegan*.  The game itself probably isn't quite proper steampunk, although the tech level has certainly been raised and it has affinities with that type of thing.  It's really a world heading towards an Industrial Revolution of sorts (not necessarily as we know an Industrial Revolution, though).  As for what you need to do, you need to wait.  I won't need an alternate until someone drops out.  You're welcome to read along and comment here in the IC thread, but I can't really tell you more until I know more.  Finally, what do you mean by having a reference for my world?  Let me know and I'll answer. 

Best,
Nick


----------



## Greegan (Jan 30, 2004)

Great....I'm still not completely familiar with how things work around here. I'll pick it up soon enough. So you have this thread and the Rogue's Gallery thread?

 Thanks!





			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Hi, *Greegan*.  The game itself probably isn't quite proper steampunk, although the tech level has certainly been raised and it has affinities with that type of thing.  It's really a world heading towards an Industrial Revolution of sorts (not necessarily as we know an Industrial Revolution, though).  As for what you need to do, you need to wait.  I won't need an alternate until someone drops out.  You're welcome to read along and comment here in the IC thread, but I can't really tell you more until I know more.  Finally, what do you mean by having a reference for my world?  Let me know and I'll answer.
> 
> Best,
> Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 30, 2004)

*Keia*: That all looks fine.  

*Douane*:  Thaern's all good with me, too.    You should have e-mail, btw (my e-mail's been wonky, so let me know if you don't get it).

Here's a roster update for everyone:

*Roland*, Human Rgr1 (johnsemlak)
*Valathorn*, Human PsyW1 (rangerjohn)
*Traubon Mithrilaxe*, Mountain Dwarf Ftr0/Abj0 (GnomeWorks)
*Quintus Valdemere*, Elven Mar1 (Uriel)
*Ferus Arthaud*, Human Clr1 of Fharlanghn (Keia)
*Thaern Zorus*, Human Rog1 (Douane)
*Seamus Shadowstep*, Canis Rog1 (Shoggoth)
*Aston Morwim*, Canis Wiz(Con)1 (Jarval)

Alternate Slot 1: Greegan

As soon as Keia's PC is finished, we should be ready to go.  My brother's in town this weekend, which means that I will not have as much internet time as usual, but I will be able to hop in and answer last minute questions.  Hopefully we'll be able to start this game up next week.   I'm looking forward to seeing the party in action.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 30, 2004)

*Greegan*: I goofed in my last post.  Any comments you want to make should be in this thread, the *OOC* (out of character) thread.  When the game gets going, we'll have an IC (in character) thread in the Playing the Game forum for the actual game.  If you want to check out my other game (see my signature in the very first post of this thread for links), it could be helpful.  My apologies if I'm throwing out things you already know.


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2004)

Posted the basics on the character in the rogue gallery.  Will add equipment and spells soon (r/l becons).

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 31, 2004)

*Keia*: Thanks.    It looks fine so far.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2004)

Still here, should have remainder of character up tonite.  I apologize for the delay.

Keia


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2004)

No worries.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2004)

Rest of Character posted.  Appearance, personality and significant items, people to follow.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2004)

Of Significance . . .

*Two Significant People:* 
_1)_ Freyr Arthuard. Ferus' great aunt, a former adventurer that set the bug in Ferus.  A lover of music and the arts.  A formidable opponent in her youth . . . at least in her stories

_2)_ Father Elias the Traveler.  Ferus' current superior in the Church of Fharlanghn.  Freyr lit the spark, Father Elias fanned the flames and helped Ferus chose his path.

*Significant Item*
His silver Fharlanghn Holy symbol.  Given to him by Father Elias upon completing his clerical training, it signifies both the amount of progress Ferus has made in becoming someone and the amount of work yet to be done.

*Two Significant Places*
_1)_ Ferus's quarters near the church.  Provided to all those of the faith, Ferus was given quarters by the church.  He shared them with several others, but, as the faith dictates, many are traveling at one time or another.  Currently, Ferus has the quarters to himself.  It's not much . . . sparce . . . spartan . . . but its his and therefore also a step away from his family's background and history.

_2)_A fountain in Town.  Ferus spend's significant time at or near one of the fountain's in town.  Many he has helped in the past alway seem to find him here, and frequently send word to others in need that Ferus can be found there.


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2004)

*Keia*,

I hope you don't mind, but I just looked at the PC in the Rogue's Gallery and found a few things that are somewhat off (I suppose you copied your template from another character?):

1. The saves are incorrect. They should be  
Fortitude +1 [+2 base, -1 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +3 [+2 base, +1 Wis]

2. Base BAB should be +0.

3. It seems to me that you are missing some skill points:
Diplomacy +8 [4 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Negotiator] = 4 skill points
Heal +3 [2 ranks, +1 Wis] = 2 skill points
Knowledge (religion) +2 [2 ranks, +0 Int] = free
Profession (scribe) +5 [4 ranks +1 Wis] = free
Sense Motive +3 [0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Negotiator] = 0
Speak Language +1 = 2 skill points [cc]
Spellcraft +1 [1 ranks, +0 Int] = 1 skill point

So you've spent only 9 of the 12 you should have. [ (2 _cleric_ + 0 _Int_) x 4 +4 _human_ = 12 ]


Folkert


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Keia*,
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I just looked at the PC in the Rogue's Gallery and found a few things that are somewhat off (I suppose you copied your template from another character?):




Ah yes, the troubles of copying from a previous template.  No worries, the editor and proofreader have both been sacked in hopes that this never occurs again.  

Keia

ps. I'm on it!  And you're right on all counts . . . Thanks!


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2004)

No problem!

Skill points are precious and you never have enough - no matter how many one actually gets - so I have the habit of double- and triple-checking them. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2004)

Revised eqp for Thaern will go up this night!

Just got my hands on "Arms and Equipment" and, much to my delight, it updates a great lot of eqp from the Complete Thieves HB and even Aurora's Whole Realms Catalogue. (Of course, had I known this earlier I could have spared myself the work of typing it up for KL.  )


Folkert


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 5, 2004)

Did I miss something?  Free skill points?  Or did that come from his domains?


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2004)

*rangerjohn*,

from KL's post #4:

"* All players receive 4 skill points at first level to put into a Craft or Profession skill and 2 skill points to put into a knowledge skill, representing their education and life work up to this point."


Hope this helps!

Folkert


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been having computer problems and haven'te been able to check this thread for a few days, but I'm still here.  Any word on when the campaing starts?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 5, 2004)

I wanted to say tonight, but I managed to get tickets to Duke-UNC, so it'll have to wait until tomorrow night around 11:45 pm/12:00 am.  I'm psyched to be ready to go with this.    Hope all is well with all of you.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2004)

Have fun at the game - should be outstanding!

Keia


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2004)

"Duke-UNC?", the guy from "old Europe" asks.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 5, 2004)

*Keia*: yeah, I'm pretty psyched for it.  

*Douane*: It's a basketball game.  Big rivalry.  Duke University is playing North Carolina (my school) tonight at UNC, and it's a pretty hard ticket to get.  Should be wicked fun. 

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 7, 2004)

*He lies!*  Damned lion!  Damned lies!    Seriously, I need to get to bed now.  I will have a move up this weekend certainly, but sleep beckons.  I just finished doing some book-keeping/XP distribution for my RL game that ended up being more involved than I thought it would be, and I don't want to give y'all a crap opening.  So, stay tuned, and a link will go up here ASAP.  

With apologies,
Nick


----------



## Douane (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks, Nick!

My guess would have been football, but the names had me completely stumped. 


BTW, the last revision of Thaern is up. 

He now has a description and an actual reason for visiting the concert. 


[EDIT: Just looking for a confirmation:  The elven mage as important person #2 is okay?  (I selected him when the thought hit me that 'important' does not necessarily mean 'friendly'.   )


Folkert


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 8, 2004)

*Douane*: That's fine.  

*Everyone*: I'm putting up the IC thread now, and, as soon as I get the first post done, I will put a link up here.  I would like to ask that everyone follow the following conventions when posting in the IC thread (the following is a mock IC post):

tKL shakes his head and checks the door for traps.  _I wonder why the rogues don't check for traps more often._  "I hope this works," he says to no one in particular.

*OOC*: _If tKL finds a trap, he'll attempt to disarm (+4 disable device); if that fails, he'll try taking 10 or 20, as possible or needed._​
Items that belong in the OOC thread include things like rules discussions, questions about what a character knows, notes about your ability to participate, or random banter.  IC posts don't need to be indented; I did that here so the sample post would be set apart.

For combat, I would like people to post their actions for three rounds at once.  It speeds up play.  You can see my other game for a good example of this (check out the combats at the end of the first thread.

Finally, information addressed to one character (if I preface a paragraph with your character's name in bold) is known by that character alone until he decides to relay it to other party members.

I think that covers this.  This should be fun.    I'll have that link up in a short while.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2004)

We're in business.  The IC thread is here.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Douane (Feb 13, 2004)

Nick,

Calan Mintwhistle doesn't have a friend called "Kane", does he? 


The whole scene is just so very reminiscent of Karl Edward Wagners "Dark muse".


Folkert


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 13, 2004)

*Douane*: Nope, although I just googled it, and Karl Edward Wagner went to UNC, my current university [link].

*Uriel*: Have fun.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2004)

*PSA*: Hey, folks.  If y'all get a chance, voting for Ennies judges is underway.  I should say that I'm running and would love to pick up more than just my own vote, but, regardless of who you vote for, I think it'd be cool to get a large turn-out.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2004)

double post


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2004)

triple post


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi, all.  My apologies for the sudden notice (especially so early in the game), but RL issues have come up that dictate that I end the game.  I have to take care of some things that mean a lot to me, and I think I've lost sight of how much they mean to me.  Thank you all for the effort.  I apologize again for ending the game so suddenly.

All my best,
Nick


----------



## Keia (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry ta see ya go . . . but r/l comes first.

Take care . . . and keep us in mind when ya come back and want ta restart.

Keia


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2004)

No problem. I'll keep the  character around, should we ever get to play this again...


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 23, 2004)

Agreed with RL coming first.  Although with what he said, I really wonder if he will be getting back.  It didn't sound temporary.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi, all.  Thanks for understanding.    As to restarting, rangerjohn's got the right of it.  I'd love to, but it's more than I can handle with my RL commitments.  I'll be online intermittently, roaming the forums, but not enough to run or play PbP games.

Best,
Nick


----------

